# 4x4 Slash



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

What's a good motor/esc upgrade for the Slash 4x4? Do most folks run 2S or 3S lipos?


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Go to Joe's, tell him Rubin sent yah, he should fix you up!:rotfl:


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Get a 550 can motor, or a 8th scale motor. Just so you don't have to worry about burning your motor up. The 540s can get you going but you run the risk of over heating them. Get a 4.5 which about 5000kv. The 5.5 has more torque over rpms. 

Batteries all you need is a good 2s but 3s will give you more punch all around. Then the issue is can you control the extra power. On a slick track like Mike's when dry I would say a 2s is all you need. Also, Vertigo when dry. When Vertigo is wet and at the River a 3s may be helpful, for when all that dirt start sticking to your chassis.

In addition the MMP will work. Just remember that the MMP is finiky, IMO. Battery wise. The window to for batteries to run in it is between 25c and 40c. So the Venoms at 20c don't run those in it. Run at least 30c. One less headache to worry about.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Mike,

Motor:
Go with an 1/8 scale motor......
At every HARC race, I see people over heating and cutting out, and they're using 1/10 motors.

ESC:
Again, go with an 1/8 scale ESC. They are not much more than a good 1/10 ESC and will run nice and cool in a 4x4 SC truck.

Batteries:
20C continuous, 30C burst is all you need for these things. People will tell you to get 30C and 40C batteries, but all you're doing is giving the truck more punch than is even remotely useable, and allowing your ESC/Motor/Battery to get hotter due to more current flowing through them.........again, more current than is even REMOTELY necessary. 4000mAH or greater is my suggestion.........5000mAH is usually just a few bucks more, so it makes sense normally to go with that. I have good luck with the cheap Turnigy batteries.......have only had one go bad on me so far. Even at that, I'm able to get it to work perfectly, just has a slightly shortened run time. Other than that, my other Turnigy batteries have worked as good as the $200+ batteries I have had. Lastly, pay attention to the dimensions of your battery tray, and the dimensions of your battery.........wouldn't want to get something that doesn't fit!

My personal suggestion is what I ran for a couple of races in my Slash 4x4, and I had it dialed back to about 60% power and would still outrun most of the SC's with 1/10 systems in them. And runtimes were 25+ minutes!

Mamba Monster ESC and 2650KV motor
3S, 5000mAH, 20C continuous (or greater)

MMM ESC's and 2650KV motors are available all over the place, are super reliable, and are the cheapest of the decent ESC's and motor KV's that are out there. Additionally, by having more power than is necessary and having to turn the power down significantly to be able to control it, you also give yourself a MUCH smoother power band. I tried 2S, and it ran hot......I tried 4S and it was too much punch, no matter how much you turned it down. 3S on a 2650KV motor was super smooth!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Castle-Creation...0225777206?pt=Radio_Control_Parts_Accessories

Evidently, batteries are not shipping out of Hong Kong at the moment, so best bet is to find someone on ebay that has already imported it and has it available in the U.S. No matter what brand you get and where you get it from, just make sure it's shipping from the US.

http://cgi.ebay.com/USA-LiPo-5000-m...0520945431?pt=Radio_Control_Parts_Accessorieshttp://cgi.ebay.com/New-Turnigy-500...0411557852?pt=Radio_Control_Parts_Accessories

But then again, I bet I know where you'll be doing most of your shopping


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

Yea im running for a esc im running a Tekin RX8,for a motor im running the Novak Ballistic 550 5.5t "3700",and Ace Power 5000mah 40c 2s for Mikes,and Ace Power 5000mah 40c 3s for vertigo half the time.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I would err on the side of caution with the 20c batteries. Spoke with a tech at castle and he mentioned that mine went up in smoke for that very reason. 20c doesn't provide enough constant power for the MMP. Some people run MMPs in the 8th scale also. 

550s are becoming more popular and a little cheaper than a 8th scale motor. Once you get it set you golden. depending on where you plan on running is a factor in the motor you get.

4.5 for vertigo, 5.5 for mikes.

What I like about the Ballistic 550's. Rebuildable. I have both stators and the tuning rotor. Mike's get the 5.5, Vertigo the 4.5.

Oh, Hobby King has a US warehouse, so check them out. I think they have a few 3s in stock. 2s looks like they were on BO as of last week. Not sure how it looks today.


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Good info guys. I'm still undecided though.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey CV,
Any reason for not getting the 2200kv? Seems the 2650kv gets a little hotter. Just the word on the street.
If I'm thinking right the 2200 has more torque?
I'm in the same boat as Mike. I bought the MMP5700. I am returning it for either the 2200 or 2650.
I just want something I can have fun with, and not worry about heating issues. I figured I can get the 2200 and change pinions for the type of batteries I will be running.
Thanks


Courtney Vaughan said:


> Mike,
> 
> Motor:
> Go with an 1/8 scale motor......
> ...


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

hey jankeii, i run the 2650, and i have no problem with the heat. my motor runs around 120 to 125. i run a hyper, but it should still be pretty close to the slash. the problem you may run into with the 2200, is not enought top end speed. you will have to gear it way up there. i have to run a 21 tooth pinion on mine, just to keep up, and the tq is awesome. hope this helps.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

I love everything about the CC5700 but the heat....light, fast. I dont hold back much on the track. With the fan going it stays 160-170. If my fan dies, so does the motor. I am waiting on the new line of Tekin SC motors to come out. Anyone know when they are due out?

Willy


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Tekin was supose to drop last month. Epic is releasing a 550 also releasing next month.


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

I run the 2650 with the mmp with no problem can run what ever gearing you want just make shire you run 25c or higher and if its venom run 30c or higher there batteries are know to be over rated


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

JANKEII said:


> Hey CV,
> Any reason for not getting the 2200kv? Seems the 2650kv gets a little hotter. Just the word on the street.
> If I'm thinking right the 2200 has more torque?
> I'm in the same boat as Mike. I bought the MMP5700. I am returning it for either the 2200 or 2650.
> ...


Chuck,

As Jason said, the 2200 tends to run out of RPM, not to mention it is a longer can motor with WAY more torque, and much heavier. The 2650 on 3S will run ridiculously cool.....

I put the 2200 in my 1/8 buggy on 3S and it would rip the tires off the rims, and then run out of top end........imagine what it would do in a SC truck!

If you're returning the 5700 and have some 3S batteries, then my recommendation stands. If you're trying to run 2S or 4S batteries, you've got another set of issues.......

Also, I have no experience with the Mamba 1/10 ESC's in this application.......have only run the Monster (1/8 ESC)


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Jason,
Why do you have to run a 21 if you have the 2650? Or do you have a 2200 also that you run a 21 with.
I think I am going to go with the 2650 now. Run 18 pinion on 2s and 22 pinion on 4s. How does this sound? Probaly with the 54spur.
thanks


tebone626 said:


> hey jankeii, i run the 2650, and i have no problem with the heat. my motor runs around 120 to 125. i run a hyper, but it should still be pretty close to the slash. the problem you may run into with the 2200, is not enought top end speed. you will have to gear it way up there. i have to run a 21 tooth pinion on mine, just to keep up, and the tq is awesome. hope this helps.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

Jankeii,
i have the hyper, and it has the mod 1 gearing on it. i run the 21 with the 2650, to get more top end out of it. if i run a 3s, i will gear it down around 16 or 17. but a 3s is just to much. lol cant keep the truck straight.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

:biggrin::biggrin:


tebone626 said:


> Jankeii,
> i have the hyper, and it has the mod 1 gearing on it. i run the 21 with the 2650, to get more top end out of it. if i run a 3s, i will gear it down around 16 or 17. but a 3s is just to much. lol cant keep the truck straight.


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks fellas


----------

